
Show HN: Spatially Embedded Video Chat - werg
https://veeparty.horse/#hacker-news
======
easytiger
yea, not giving hw permissions to something that doesn't explain what it is

~~~
werg
oh yeah that makes sense! I just drop people into the space -- it's supposed
to be a 2D space for video chat, including a sense of distance, i.e. there are
people who are in earshot and others who aren't!

I'll figure out a way to explain things when people enter.

